# Requesting a username change?



## epicboy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey guys. sorry if this is not the right section. But I would like to request a user name change. Anyone know to whom I can go to in order to get a name change?


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2014)

I think you need to have over 100 posts, but I'm not sure...
In any case, try contacting one of the global mods (green alien fellas) by PM, they should be able to help you out.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

The current policy is the following: minor name changes are okay - major name changes are allowed only for members with a REALLY small number of posts 
Reason they stopped was due to confusion


----------



## gudenau (Dec 20, 2014)

Yah, they do not change names now.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 20, 2014)

You'd have to ask a Supervisor - raulpica, tj_cool, or p1ngpong.  Probably best to contact them via PM.


----------



## lismati (Dec 20, 2014)

Hell, if I could get my name changed to Boobmaster, I'd do it any time


----------



## epicboy (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay, so if I can't change my name, can I have boobs as my avatar icon?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

boobmaster said:


> Okay, so if I can't change my name, can I have boobs as my avatar icon?


This is a nice pair


----------



## epicboy (Dec 20, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> This is a nice pairView attachment 13120


Lol, I don't think I wanna be the master of THOSE boobs.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

boobmaster said:


> Lol, I don't think I wanna be the master of THOSE boobs.


Atleast they aren't fake.


----------



## epicboy (Dec 20, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Atleast they aren't fake.


That's probably why most men aren't attracted to them.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

boobmaster said:


> That's probably why most men aren't attracted to them.



Who is your avi of?


----------



## epicboy (Dec 20, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Who is your avi of?


Idk. I just Google searches boobs and looked at images.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

boobmaster said:


> Idk. I just Google searches boobs and looked at images.


Oh that's what I did when I found this gal


----------



## migles (Dec 21, 2014)

I vote Yes for his\her name change!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 21, 2014)

gudenaurock said:


> Yah, they do not change names now.


 
What about if they pay with real money would they do it?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 21, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> What about if they pay with real money would they do it?



Depends on the $$$ as it causes confusion (although for a member under 100 posts it may not be to bad)


----------



## gudenau (Dec 21, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Depends on the $$$ as it causes confusion (although for a member under 100 posts it may not be to bad)


 

I wanted to remove the "rock" in my name, they said they do not do it anymore.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 21, 2014)

gudenaurock said:


> I wanted to remove the "rock" in my name, they said they do not do it anymore.



Well offer them a billion bucks in cash they may bend the rule


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 21, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> boobmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Idk. I just Google searches boobs and looked at images.
> ...


 
jesus christ, you perverts

i wonder how awkward you must be around women


----------



## epicboy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey guys. sorry if this is not the right section. But I would like to request a user name change. Anyone know to whom I can go to in order to get a name change?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 21, 2014)

Lucifer666 said:


> jesus christ, you perverts
> 
> i wonder how awkward you must be around women


Well I doubt you get much pussy if your name is Lucifer.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 30, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> I think you need to have over 100 posts, but I'm not sure...
> In any case, try contacting one of the global mods (green alien fellas) by PM, they should be able to help you out.


The opposite, actually, you can *try* requesting it if you have UNDER 100 posts and/or have registered fairly recently. But it's still on a case-by-case basis (like some kid registering with his real name).

Anyway, thread locked.


----------

